
Apple releases iOS 13.5 to the public with Exposure Notification API, Face ID - raybb
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/20/ios-13-5-released-features-exposure/
======
aavalle
This is pretty incredible! I'm excited to see some of the innovative projects
that public health agencies build around this. I applaud Google and Apple for
collaborating on a single API that opens a new information channel out to the
public (billions of devices!) and could imagine a future where real-time
contact tracing inspires enough confidence in people/businesses to get things
moving again provided the proper precautions are in place. I also hope we
don't get over confident because of tools like these and blink first.

Couple of other interesting changes listed in the notes:

Face ID and Passcode

    
    
        Simplified unlock process for devices with Face ID when you are wearing a face mask
        Passcode field automatically presented after swiping up from the bottom of the Lock screen when you are wearing a face mask
        Also works when authenticating with the App Store, Apple Books, Apple Pay, iTunes, and other apps that support signing in with Face ID
    

FaceTime

    
    
        Option to control automatic prominence on Group FaceTime calls so video tiles do not change size when a participant speaks
    
    

Emergency Services

    
    
        Option to automatically share health and other essential information from your Medical ID with emergency services when you place an emergency call (US only)
    
    

The first two make my life easier and the third is helpful. Thank you.

~~~
m463
I wish there was a way to flag comments that have inadvertently tripped
code/fixed-font by indenting.

------
whateveracct
My wife and I were just complaining today about how annoying Face ID is with
our masks on. Glad that's getting improved!

